# new york city area codes are confusing me...



## Knut (Aug 29, 2008)

we are having another line installed soon...the 1 area code that has been used for years is (212) but the new one (mine) will be (646)...but both numbers will be in the same dwelling...i dont understand and i want a (212)  

im hoping D can answer this, cause im hopeless with dealing with phone companies/electric companies/anything to do with bills 

i come from the country, so its all confusing me. 


its in manhattan if that helps.


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

this is really starting to bug me ....

and now im worried about my mail too...











but fuck the mail...i want to know from a new yorker (well other than the one i know who doesnt know shit about it ...) about this area code thing...its crazy!

and i did try to google the answer, it just said they ran out of 212 numbers lol...it cant be that simple !!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 30, 2008)

AHHHHHH you are in US OF A!!!


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> but fuck the mail...i want to know from a new yorker (well other than the one i know who doesnt know shit about it ...) about this area code thing...its crazy!



well i'm not a new yorker but i can explain the area code thingy.  what exactly is the question?


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> AHHHHHH you are in US OF A!!!



sort of.


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> well i'm not a new yorker but i can explain the area code thingy.  what exactly is the question?



the exact question is ...

person a (not me) has lived in NYC for a good few years and has a phone and the area code is 212


person b (me) is moving into the same dwelling, but i need my own line, but my area code will be 646

same building as the 212 one....fuck more than that same apartment...well actually its 2 apartments, but we're gonna bust the walls and turn it into one...but that shouldnt matter...


i tried google and all i could get was 'manhattan ran out of 212 numbers' but i didnt know or think it was possible to 'run out of numbers' 

which is why im so confused.


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> i tried google and all i could get was 'manhattan ran out of 212 numbers' but i didnt know or think it was possible to 'run out of numbers'
> 
> which is why im so confused.



with the proliferation of cell phones and fax machines and computer connections within the past two decades yes we are running out of numbers within each area code.  so they add a new area code when that happens.

for example...30 years ago all of the detroit metro region (4 million people) were under the 313 area code.  now there are like 4 or 5 area codes just for detroit.

understand?


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> with the proliferation of cell phones and fax machines and computer connections within the past two decades yes we are running out of numbers within each area code.  so they add a new area code when that happens.
> 
> for example...30 years ago all of the detroit metro region (4 million people) were under the 313 area code.  now there are like 4 or 5 area codes just for detroit.
> 
> understand?



yes, im american btw ...just not a new yorker....hell where i grew up we hollered out the window if we wanted to talk to our neighbor...

i do understand, and i guess it is as simple as theyve ran out of 212 numbers...we're a bit thick. 

thanks!!!


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> ...hell where i grew up we hollered out the window if we wanted to talk to our neighbor...



yea well it's a big city problem, innit? 

for your next move i suggest you go out and get registered for a firearm, preferable a 0.38 magnum at minimum


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> yea well it's a big city problem, innit?
> 
> for your next move i suggest you go out and get registered for a firearm, preferable a 0.38 magnum at minimum



ive lived in big cities...but never had a different area code from the person in the same house ......i think anyone could see how that could be confusing...
i dont want a gun...


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

new york city area codes
they ain't too smart


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> new york city area codes
> they ain't too smart






evening sir...got a tie on?


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> ive lived in big cities...but never had a different area code from the person in the same house ......i think anyone could see how that could be confusing...



it's not confusing if you understand that the first person was there years ago and got the old area code and the second person (you) moved in recently and got the new area code becasue there were no old area code numbers left.

now if you really want the 212 area code you could kill the first person and take on their identity which would then give you the 212 code along with everything else they had.


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> it's not confusing if you understand that the first person was there years ago and got the old area code and the second person (you) moved in recently and got the new area code becasue there were no old area code numbers left.
> 
> now if you really want the 212 area code you could kill the first person and take on their identity which would then give you the 212 code along with everything else they had.



well its just noting ive ever came across....

do you know people in NYC read the obits to see whos died then go scrounge for apartments lol....

i always thought that was a myth, but its not. 

im not bothered about have a different area code, i just wanted to know why...and now i do.


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> do you know people in NYC read the obits to see whos died then go scrounge for apartments lol....



yes, it was in an episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> evening sir...got a tie on?



evenin darlin 

I went for the tie and thong this evening


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> yes, it was in an episode of Seinfeld.



i know...i remember it....

people do it though, for reals.


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> evenin darlin
> 
> I went for the tie and thong this evening



hello sweetie...

hubba hubba  

give us a peek  x


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> yes, it was in an episode of Seinfeld.



It's scary how much of Seinfeld is actually true

The people he was ripping the piss out of are probably worse than the people in the TV show (I love George tho )


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> hello sweetie...
> 
> hubba hubba
> 
> give us a peek  x



wait till everyone has gone to bed


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> It's scary how much of Seinfeld is actually true



yes, too bad the finale was shite


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> wait till everyone has gone to bed



ok...i will


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> It's scary how much of Seinfeld is actually true
> 
> The people he was ripping the piss out of are probably worse than the people in the TV show (I love George tho )




i know theyre wound up (well not everyone of course) ...we're from the south and generally go with the flow so it helps. 



Detroit City said:


> yes, too bad the finale was shite



oh it was awful!!...they went to jail iirc.


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> yes, too bad the finale was shite



I think it was the same as friends and they all asked for 4 million pounds a day, got told to fuck off, and hence didn't really bother finishing the series properly cos they hated the company


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> ok...i will



a Taz tie


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> we're from the south and generally go with the flow so it helps. :



'the deep south hehehe


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> a Taz tie









 


hurrah!


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> 'the deep south hehehe






way down deep...

down YONDER deep!


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> hurrah!



Imagine that with my 'guns' at either side


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> Imagine that with my 'guns' at either side



OOhhh, the mind boggles  

heheh @ guns...


im wearing this later....


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

me too!


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> me too!



woooohooo! 


its great that we wear the same size clothes


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> woooohooo!
> 
> 
> its great that we wear the same size clothes



it would be nice if you washed it this time


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> it would be nice if you washed it this time



is it my turn already? 


ok, well i may spray it with some febreeze lol


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

Just mop the stains off


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> Just mop the stains off



sopping wet is more than a 'stain'...

that phrase makes me laugh...


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

i have stuff in my head that i won't repeat


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> i have stuff in my head that i won't repeat



me too...but some stuff i will...


----------



## isitme (Aug 30, 2008)

repeat repeat


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

isitme said:


> repeat repeat



go deep!


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 30, 2008)

Knut said:


> yes, im american btw ...just not a new yorker....hell where i grew up we hollered out the window if we wanted to talk to our neighbor...
> 
> i do understand, and i guess it is as simple as theyve ran out of 212 numbers...we're a bit thick.
> 
> thanks!!!


Just accept you're not a 'hollerback girl' anymore.


----------



## D (Aug 30, 2008)

you coulda gotten 347!



...actually, that depends on where you live in Manhattan...


----------



## Knut (Aug 30, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Just accept you're not a 'hollerback girl' anymore.







D said:


> you coulda gotten 347!
> 
> 
> ...actually, that depends on where you live in Manhattan...



thanks D...crisis averted...its on now 

well im glad i didnt cause you make it sound bad 

(lower manhattan)

(i missed a flight over this stupid area code...well i overslept really, and got all confused, but it was still chaos and havoc riddled, bit dramatic no?......)


----------



## D (Aug 31, 2008)

It's actually a bit of a bullshit status thing.  212 and 917 are 'old school' or whatever and thus presumed to be more 'authentically' NY by some people.



Don't miss flights over area codes.  Definitely not worth it.


----------



## Knut (Aug 31, 2008)

D said:


> It's actually a bit of a bullshit status thing.  212 and 917 are 'old school' or whatever and thus presumed to be more 'authentically' NY by some people.
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't miss flights over area codes.  Definitely not worth it.*





well i really overslept...

missed flights
stupid fights
busted lights

all over a stupid area code.


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 31, 2008)

oh jesus are you still goin' on about this knut?  i thought i explained this to you already


----------



## Knut (Aug 31, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> oh jesus are you still goin' on about this knut?  i thought i explained this to you already



but D is from NYC and i _DID_ ask after her in particular in my OP ...

ok, i'll stop now.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 31, 2008)

D said:


> It's actually a bit of a bullshit status thing.  212 and 917 are 'old school' or whatever and thus presumed to be more 'authentically' NY by some people.



That makes me feel old - the 917 codes have only been around since '92 and I remember the rows when they came in!   

Not to mention the hassle my family had when my great aunt in Long Island City forgot to tell overseas relatives about the code change to 718 for Brooklyn and Queens way back in '85.  

Anyway, in the current "Mad Men" led craze for 60s American Retro,  it has to be a 212 code to go with your classic dial-up phone.


----------



## D (Aug 31, 2008)

lang rabbie said:


> That makes me feel old - the 917 codes have only been around since '92 and I remember the rows when they came in!



Yeah, but 917 was the original cellphone area code for NYC.  Now there's 646 and 347 too.  917 as an area code for landlines is pretty rare.


----------



## Knut (Sep 1, 2008)

D said:


> Yeah, but 917 was the original cellphone area code for NYC.  Now there's 646 and 347 too.  917 as an area code for landlines is pretty rare.



oh god a cell phone...

i'll go mad.


----------

